# Erie ice guides?



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Any body have any guide recommendations for Erie. My friend and I are looking to try the ice bite this year. I know it can be a crap shoot when it comes to ice. Any input is appreciated!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Mike Patterson Mike's sportfishing, not cheap but hardest worker around. I fished near him one day and watch him move and work for his customers. Then a friend of mine fished with him and said it was the best guide experience they ever had and he does guide trips multiple times a year each season, all around the great lakes. So his word is good for me.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

X2. Do it up right!


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys! I have made contact and hopefully we get some good ice so we can make this happen


----------



## tribefan0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

Definitely recommend Mike Patterson. He's a good friend of mine and his results speak for themselves. Here's a pic of a 29" walleye I caught through the ice with him 2 years ago. He catches fish like this through the ice regularly.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

another guy that works his behind off so you catch fish is jeff at doublejwalleye.com i think he is still doing lake erie ice fishing. you can contact him through his web site.
sherman


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

oh yes...heard good about double j as well but do not have a first hand review of him


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

And you can’t beat the Johnsonville brats he grills out in the lake!


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

midoh39 said:


> Any body have any guide recommendations for Erie. My friend and I are looking to try the ice bite this year. I know it can be a crap shoot when it comes to ice. Any input is appreciated!


I'm an ice guide as well as a charter captain and OGF sponsor. Pistols Ice Guide. Top notch equipment Vexiliar s rods transportation sled or quad Otter 1200 denir shanty. Stay with you all day. Don't drop and leave ya. Check out my ad on OGF. If it isn't up yet it will be this week. Or contact me at 330 3236480. Check out my FB page at Pistols Charters. Thanks


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> another guy that works his behind off so you catch fish is jeff at doublejwalleye.com i think he is still doing lake erie ice fishing. you can contact him through his web site.
> sherman


You might want to see if he is still working. He let his sponsorship here lapse and the website and Facebook pages have not been updated in a long time. Didn't look at his posts here but haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

KaGee said:


> You might want to see if he is still working. He let his sponsorship here lapse and the website and Facebook pages have not been updated in a long time. Didn't look at his posts here but haven't seen him in a while.


Jeff and I worked together the last winter we had good ice and I don't want to speak for him but we spoke a while back and he indicated he was going to run some trips. I plan on guiding myself this winter but plan on keeping my camp to three 2-man shanties per day. $220 for 8 hours includes transport, set up, heated shanty with electronics, tackle and bait. 

Captain Eric Hirzel
Erie Gold Sportfishing LLC

[email protected]
419-467-7526
Like us on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/captainerichirzel/ 
#eriegoldfishingadventures
#lakeerieicefishing
#walleyeicefishing


----------

